# .htaccess Weiterleitung



## Lalelu-kind (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

in einem phpBB-Forum möchte ich gerne an bestimmten Tagen die Möglichkeit haben, ein einzelnes Forum mit einer Weiterleitung zu versehen.
(Man klickt auf das Forum mit der ID 7 ((http://www.domain.de/viewforum.php?f=7)) und wird weitergeleitet auf eine beliebige andere Seite)

Durch eine Anleitung im Internet (http://www.drweb.de/magazin/weiterleitungen-mit-htaccess/) habe ich es folgendermaßen probiert:


```
Redirect /viewforum.php?f=7 http://www.domain.de/page.php?p=kontakt
Redirect /viewtopic.php?f=7 http://www.domain.de/page.php?p=kontakt
```

Leider funktioniert es so leider nicht.
Wie schaffe ich es, die Seite http://www.domain.de/viewforum.php?f=7 und alle Seiten, in denen der erste Teil aus der Url http://www.domain.de/viewtopic.php=f=7 besteht, auf eine andere Seite umzuleiten? (Themen in Forum 7 haben die Adresse http://www.domain.de/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=153)


----------

